# [FREE] NUME BETA: voice encryption app for Android mobile phones



## NUME777 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
*Name:* Cryptographic security for mobile phone information - *NUME BETA*
*Designed by**: Crypto Telecommunication Security SA (*CTS), Switzerland
*Important:* Free of charge
*Available at: **GOOGLE PLAY**; Amazon com*
*Link to download*: https://play.google....HRvcGhvbmUiXQ..
*Genre**:* Data protection
*Current version:* 1.0

*Description:*
*NUME BETA* - the encryption software demo version, allows the users to try the software prior to making a purchase decision.
*NUME BETA* - the security system, designed to encrypt voice for subscribers, using Android mobile phones. Each of them should download the trial *NUME BETA *software in his mobile phone. The communication is performed over IP telephony CTS cryptographic servers. It's money saving compared to standard mobile networks, especially in roaming. AES 64 bit is used in *NUME BETA*.
The complete working *NUME* software version uses 256 bit encryption algorithm and ensures the cryptographic protection for voice, E-mail, SMS, MMS, crypto-chat and crypto conference.


----------

